# Basic HD questions, can anybody help?



## jacag04 (Jul 12, 2006)

I havent yet taken the HD plunge but I really want to have some knowledge before I walk into Best Buy with a few grr on me. I know their are different levels of HD like 720 or 1080, but I have no idea what they mean or what the letters after the #s stand for.

Can somebody tell me what the difference is between the resolutions?

I obviously want the best quality for the least amount of money, can somebody recommend a good tv? around 50" or so. 

Does anybody recommend ordering an HD set through internet or tv? I find that the best deals are on there but I would also want an extended warranty on such a major purchase. 

And if they're are any video game junkies, I would like to have the best tv possible for when the PS3 comes out. Is there anything I need to do in order to have the best set up for that?

sorry about all the questions...i appreciate any tips tho!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

HD formats: 1080*i* = interlaced resolution with 1080 total vertical lines in the image, but only every other line is updated on each display pass. 720*p* and 1080*p* - progressive resolution with 720 total vertical lines and 1080 total vertical lines, with evey line updated on each display pass. Interlaced resolutions can sometimes look flickery.

Anything in the LCD/DLP/Plasma type television that's around $3000 or more will be 1080p. Anything that's less than that will probably be 720p. Older style rear projection will be 1080i, and can be found for less than $1000 usually.

If you want an extended warrenty, buy local from someplace that has a service center.

That help to start?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Lots of reading in your immediate future. Try the links at http://ekb.dbstalk.com/hdlearn.htm also pick up some magazines and read current reviews of various display types.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

First of all let's talk about the numbers and letters. The numbers refer to the lines of horizontal resolution. The letters refer to the scanning method. 720p means 720 lines of resolution progressive scan. Progressive scan means the pucture is "painted' from top to bottom progressivly (as opposed to "i" which is interlaced scaning - that is where the odd numbered lines are scanned first and then the even lines get scanned on a second pass). Progressive scan is best for sports and other fast action video. The reason progressive is best for fast action is because you get 60 frames per second as opposed to 30 frames per second on an interlaced scan. 1080i is 1,080 lines of horizontal resolution interlaced scan. You get more lines of resolution however you get only 30 frames per second. 1080i is best for movies, however many viewers would be hard pressed to see the difference between the 2 formats.

All HDTV monitors can display both 720p and 1080i, however the monitor will have to convert the incoming HD signal to it's "native resolution". Native resolution is the HD format that the monitor is designed. A monitor rated at 720p will dispaly everything at that resolution.

As for programming, ABC & FOX use 720p while CBS and NBC use 1080i. 

Another factor to consider is contrast ratio. The higher the contrast ratio the better the picture will look.

I'm still shopping around myself, so I can't recommend a specific brand or model yet. I'm sure someone else here can shed some light on the subject.


----------



## jacag04 (Jul 12, 2006)

Michael P said:


> First of all let's talk about the numbers and letters. The numbers refer to the lines of horizontal resolution. The letters refer to the scanning method. 720p means 720 lines of resolution progressive scan. Progressive scan means the pucture is "painted' from top to bottom progressivly (as opposed to "i" which is interlaced scaning - that is where the odd numbered lines are scanned first and then the even lines get scanned on a second pass). Progressive scan is best for sports and other fast action video. The reason progressive is best for fast action is because you get 60 frames per second as opposed to 30 frames per second on an interlaced scan. 1080i is 1,080 lines of horizontal resolution interlaced scan. You get more lines of resolution however you get only 30 frames per second. 1080i is best for movies, however many viewers would be hard pressed to see the difference between the 2 formats.
> 
> All HDTV monitors can display both 720p and 1080i, however the monitor will have to convert the incoming HD signal to it's "native resolution". Native resolution is the HD format that the monitor is designed. A monitor rated at 720p will dispaly everything at that resolution.
> 
> ...


You get mad props for explaining in terms that "I" can understand so thank you for that. Do you have any idea what resolution ESPN HD broadcasts in?


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

According to this site: http://home.bigsandybb.com/gmurrell/bitrate.html ESPN HD is 720p (not surprising since sports looks better at 60fps)


----------



## Tower Guy (Jul 27, 2005)

jacag04 said:


> I obviously want the best quality for the least amount of money, can somebody recommend a good tv? around 50" or so.
> 
> sorry about all the questions...i appreciate any tips tho!


I'd consider the room that the set will be placed in.

All projection sets look better in a dark room. Many of the cheapest 50" sets are are rear screen projectors. If your TV room has windows facing the sun and thin curtains, you'll want a brighter display such as LCD or plasma. These are usually more costly.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Before you start shopping, determine the size TV you want and the price you're willing to pay.

Do NOT buy an "SDTV" or "EDTV" receiver. They cannot display images in high definition.

If you are a cable TV customer, you won't need a built-in HD tuner, since you'll probably want an HD DVR or other HD set top box. You can therefore settle on an "HD Ready" or "HD Monitor" receiver. However, many receivers with built-in HD tuners are "cablecard ready", in which case you can rent a cablecard from your cable provider at a lower cost than a set top box. The downside is that you can't watch pay for view programming.

Do a lot of comparison shopping once you have the jargon down pat. If you are a member of a club like Sam's, BJ' or Costco, compare prices on the models they carry to the same model at Wal-Mart, Circuit City and Best Buy, assuming you have those stores in Indianapolis. 

Check Consumer reports for ratings on various TV's. Do the same on the Circuit City web site.

The buying clubs will have the best prices, and often include stands with their large screen plasma and LCD receivers, saving you an additional $200 in cost.

You may also have a number of independent retailers specializing in Home Theater. They offer the advantage of personal service, but at a cost.

If you decide to get an extended warranty, check the terms and conditions before agreeing to it.
Another consideration: how you get the TV home. If your dealer doesn't offer delivery, you'll need a truck and a friend or relative to help you load and unload the receiver. Big screen receivers MUST be transported upright. You can't lay them on their back or side. If delivery and setup are offered, it's usually at extra cost.

I'd be inclined to purchase locally with only two exceptions. If you were to decide on a Dell, you'd be forced to buy online or by phone. Most of the discount clubs also offer delivery (but not free). However, you're on your own if there is a problem.

Also, consider the dealer's return policy. If you're dissatisfied with your purchase, will you be able to return it? Is there a restocking fee?


----------



## jacag04 (Jul 12, 2006)

Tower Guy said:


> I'd consider the room that the set will be placed in.
> 
> All projection sets look better in a dark room. Many of the cheapest 50" sets are are rear screen projectors. If your TV room has windows facing the sun and thin curtains, you'll want a brighter display such as LCD or plasma. These are usually more costly.


That's a great tip that I did not even think about, thank you


----------



## jacag04 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cholly said:


> Before you start shopping, determine the size TV you want and the price you're willing to pay.
> 
> Do NOT buy an "SDTV" or "EDTV" receiver. They cannot display images in high definition.
> 
> ...


Do I need to have a built-in tuner for being a dish customer?

I am member of Sam's, we do have a Costco here as well. We also have HH Gregg which if you're not familiar with is a electronics store with commisioned salesmen. I do know that you can negotiate with them, but I also heard that there really isnt much markup on televisions...do you know if this is true? and thank you for all your insight so far.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

jacag04 said:


> Do I need to have a built-in tuner for being a dish customer?


No, you will use the receiver's tuner and connect to the TV with component cables or HDMI. If you get the 622, having a tuner in the TV will allow you to watch an OTA channel live while the 622 records another.


----------



## arxaw (Jul 13, 2003)

jacag04 said:


> Do I need to have a built-in tuner for being a dish customer?


By law all *TVs* 26" and larger that have a built in tuner must also include a digital tuner. "*TV*" is the keyword. If you see a set advertised as a "*monitor*" it doesn't have any tuner.


----------

